# So, tell me about Glycine and this Combat Sub...



## LordBrettSinclair

Hello, first post on the Glycine forum.

I am hunting a Tudor Black Bay right now. After much pondering, I'm going for the black. It only had a wafer-thin lead over the red. And I'm the sort of loon who might buy both. But I've always had a soft spot for Glycine and then I saw this...









I'm sure you know that feeling you get when you see a watch and seriously dig it. Red. Black. _Gold_. You see a niche in your collection it was _made_ for. And, interestingly, as a person who invariably prefers the bracelet version of a watch, this piece rocks on the black strap. It's so lovely it made me think about the whole Black Bay project for a moment or two. So tell me about it, if you might be so kind. About the brand, the combat sub and maybe this one if you own it.

Thanks so much in advance,

LBS


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

I don't have any experience with the Combat Sub. That is one that's caught my eye before but I have a red bezeled Fortis that covers me there. As far as the brand, they've got some good history/heritage although they're more well known for their Airman line of watches. Back in the day, the Airman was basically the default watch for pilots. In fact, my only Glycine is the Airman SST Chrono which I love.

Now, if you're really after a Tudor and just considering the Glycine as a placeholder, I'd advise against it. It's always cheaper to get what you really want in the first place.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

FernandoValenzuela said:


> Now, if you're really after a Tudor and just considering the Glycine as a placeholder, I'd advise against it. It's always cheaper to get what you really want in the first place.


Ha ha. No I'd have a Black Bay _and_ this.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ha ha. No I'd have a Black Bay _and_ this.


In that case, go for it. You work hard. You deserve it.


----------



## mpalmer

I think that it might forever remind me of what it was not instead appreciating it for what it is...


----------



## Emre

FernandoValenzuela said:


> In that case, go for it. You work hard. You deserve it.


Second that - forums are dangerous places 

As for the Combat, it's the oldest bloodline of Glycine after Airman models. Manufactured since 1967 it has of course evolved in size and rotating bezel has been added, minus the hacking pin.

I've had the Combat Sub, Golden Eye model Black-Gold combo it was precise with time-keeping and chic on wrist. The size 42 mm is above my comfort zone ( I am a vintage guy 36-38mm ) and that was the only reason I sold it.I think it had the very same strap canvas mixed, once shaped and soft it was feeling better. Not sure what would happen if I would have exposed it to water often though.

Combat for it's price point is a perfect bang for bucks.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Yes, Emre I'm finding them online for circa UK£500. I think that's a steal for this piece.


----------



## CastorTroy3

I was in a similar situation. I was looking at the Omega OP 2500 and finally pulled the trigger. Pictures are borrowed









Unfortunately someone beat me to the punch and the seller had sold the OP 30 minutes before I contacted him. I stumbled across the Combat 6 Orange for a great price and decided I would give the glycine a try.









The glycine is a great deal and seems to have good reviews so I am excited to get it. Hoping for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## dZeak

I am right along with you on this one...except it may take me a bit longer (Ninja Tuna in line first). I am really smitten by the red...



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hello, first post on the Glycine forum.
> 
> I am hunting a Tudor Black Bay right now. After much pondering, I'm going for the black. It only had a wafer-thin lead over the red. And I'm the sort of loon who might buy both. But I've always had a soft spot for Glycine and then I saw this...
> 
> View attachment 6928778
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know that feeling you get when you see a watch and seriously dig it. Red. Black. _Gold_. You see a niche in your collection it was _made_ for. And, interestingly, as a person who invariably prefers the bracelet version of a watch, this piece rocks on the black strap. It's so lovely it made me think about the whole Black Bay project for a moment or two. So tell me about it, if you might be so kind. About the brand, the combat sub and maybe this one if you own it.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance,
> 
> LBS


----------



## CastorTroy3

Rock on the Glycine Combat sub got here today.









First reactions. Its nice...aesthetically its pleasing. It looks nice. Not as nice as it does in pictures but I am satisfied with the looks of the watch. I won't kick her off my wrist. However, I will state that the watch is a little clunky and not the greatest of quality in my opinion (clause this as my watch is used). In person the numbers on the watches are little bloated or exaggerated in my opinion. Note that I have this opinion of many watches these days and I would say the same with this one. Hate me for it but I tend to feels that same way with PAM and state that so take it with caution.

Bracelet - super weak although suprisingly comfortable. I have an Orient bracelet and expect that I will use that and get a couple of Natos and rubber straps. The case is nice but the crown movement feels tight and with ETA movement wouldn't expect that. Day one of time is on the money though (+1s).

Critical yes - not because I don't think its worth the money but more because it was pretty hyped.

Is it the Omega PO I wanted - absolutely not.

Will it get wrist time. Absolutely its a looker and I need a little orange in my life.

For Lord Brett - I'd probably say if you are going to get the black bay and the Glycine is just supplemental, move on because with both in the rotation I wouldn't hesitate and always pick up the Tudor. Also, I picked mine up used at a really low price. Your plan is retail, in addition to the Tudor. I would think the funds would be better utilized on a watch differing further from the Black Bay.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Always good to get an opinion from someone with the watch in hand. Thanks. Will see how I feel after the Tudor.


----------



## Dre

As the owner of a Tudor Black Bay (red) and a Glycine Combat Sub (blue / orange), I will say that they wear very very differently. The Tudor is a pretty big and solid hunk on your wrist. It's Big Chunky Diver thick, but it almost wears like it because it has huge slab sides. Lots of folks get turned off by this, I don't. The overall thickness of the watch is very reasonable.

The Glycine is the polar opposite. It's nicely thin, 10mm I believe. The lugs are extremely long and curve down sharply. The watch just seems to hug your wrist as you wear it. 

Construction wise, the Glycine can't stand up to the Tudor. Given the price differential, that's not really surprising. The bezel on the Tudor is a joy to use, with a stronger click at 12 o'clock. The bezel on the Glycine is pretty hard to grip and really stiff to use (at least mine is). The bracelet on the Glycine is fine, but doesn't wow like the Tudor one. 

The Glycine is a good knock-about watch, but I find it gets significantly less wrist time now that the Tudor has arrived. That said, at least the blue / orange one is such a wonderful splash of color that I don't see myself getting rid of it.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sounds like Dre and I agree. Blackbay red + Glycine Red = little glycine wrist time.


----------



## Dre

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sounds like Dre and I agree. Blackbay red + Glycine Red = little glycine wrist time.


Yep. If you're getting a Glycine as a substitute / something to wear before you get the Tudor, skip the Glycine and get the real deal. If you like the Glycine on it's own merits, then go for it and get both. In my case, the watches are drastically different in coloration so I have both.


----------



## cjs5

that black, red and gold with the nylon/textile strap is awesome looking. wow. what size is it? I may have to pick that one up!


----------



## dZeak

42mm, with 22mm lug width.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

cjs5 said:


> that black, red and gold with the nylon/textile strap is awesome looking. wow. what size is it? I may have to pick that one up!


That's exactly what I thought. It really pops. In a giddily luxurious world I'd have two Black Bays, but now Glycine are changing their logo this piece looks even more attractive.


----------



## soboy

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hello, first post on the Glycine forum.
> 
> I am hunting a Tudor Black Bay right now. After much pondering, I'm going for the black. It only had a wafer-thin lead over the red. And I'm the sort of loon who might buy both. But I've always had a soft spot for Glycine and then I saw this...
> 
> View attachment 6928778
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know that feeling you get when you see a watch and seriously dig it. Red. Black. _Gold_. You see a niche in your collection it was _made_ for. And, interestingly, as a person who invariably prefers the bracelet version of a watch, this piece rocks on the black strap. It's so lovely it made me think about the whole Black Bay project for a moment or two. So tell me about it, if you might be so kind. About the brand, the combat sub and maybe this one if you own it.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance,
> 
> LBS


I own this exact Combat Sub. The story of how I acquired it is interesting, as I had tried on the Tudor Heritage red at my local AD. I loved everything about the Tudor except its height. It felt very top heavy and uncomfortable on my wrist. That evening, I ordered the GL0092 Glycine. I had already been researching Combat Subs and the one I liked the best was the GL0092. And that was before I saw the Tudor. But after not liking the way the Tudor wore, I knew the Glycine would be far more comfortable due to its very thin case.

And I was correct, it is an absolute pleasure to wear. The fit and finish is superb and so is its accuracy. If you purchase it on the grey market, it is an astonishing deal. I am completely satisfied with the Glycine and do not regard it as a placeholder.

Now, for my next watch - perhaps a Black Bay 58 black on leather strap? I am not a metal bracelet fan.


----------



## Pj66

I have both watches you are talking about. That Glycine is a looker! It is not in the same league as Tudor but when I put them side by side all I am thinking is why the hell did Tudor not make this combo! Glycine is much thinner although unlike a lot of people I don't find the Tudor top heavy or uncomfortable to wear because of its size or height. I wear the Glycine more often simply because at work there are times when I have to do some manual labor and I would rather not get the Tudor scratched. I like steel straps so I replaced the Glycine strap with a thick mesh which to me is a killer look. Bottom line is I do not feel that the Glycine is cheap, inexpensive, but not cheap in terms of workmanship and style but then again this is my own opinion. I like the look of the strap Glycine came with but it is stiff. With the prices of Glycine it is really not too much to think about to get both.


----------

